# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  أسلوب الترغيب والترهيب

## سليمان العنزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
بحث مختصر عن أسلوب الترغيب والترهيب في القرآن الكريم وأثره في الدعوة
أعداد : سليمان بن زعل العنزي.



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



المقدمة 
الحمد الله رب العالمين والصلاة والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
أما بعد:
لقد شرع لنا الدين الحنيف في دعوتنا للناس أساليب ووسائل تتنوع بين الحين والآخر فقد تستخدم مع المدعو أحيانا أسلوبا أو وسيلة تختلف عنه مع مدعو آخر وهلم جرا ففي هذا البحث نعرج على أسلوب من أساليب الدعوة وهو أسلوب الترغيب والترهيب وكان البحث على النحو التالي:
ويشتملالبحث على فصلين :
الفصل الأول : الترغيب وفيه أربع مباحث :
المبحث الأول : تعريف الترغيب وأهميته .
المبحث الثاني : بما يكون الترغيب.
المبحث الثالث: نماذج من الترغيب في الكتاب والسنة.
المبحث الرابع : ضوابط الترغيب.
الفصل الثاني : الترهيب وفيه أربع مباحث:
المبحث الأول : تعريف الترهيب وأهميته .
المبحث الثاني : بما يكون الترهيب.
المبحث الثالث: نماذج من الترهيب في الكتاب والسنة.
المبحث الرابع: ضوابط الترهيب.
نسأل الله منه التوفيق والسداد في الدنيا والآخرة أنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.


المبحث الأول : تعريف الترغيب وأهميته: 
يقصد بالترغيب في اللغة :طلب الشي ،والحرص عليه والطمع فيه([1])
وفي الاصطلاح : كل ما يشوق المدعو إلي الاستجابة ، وقبول الحق والثبات عليه([2])
أهميـــته:
لما كان الإنسان مجبولا علي حب ما ينفعه ، وتقربه عينه ، وتطمئن به نفسه ،وينفر من كل ما يخفيه ويفزعه ، كان لأسلوب الترغيب والترهيب أهمية قصوى في الدعوة إلي الله ، وأصبح الطريق ممهداً بعض الشي أمام الداعية لاستثمار هذه الفرصة لدي المدعو وتخوله بتا
وعلي هذا الأساس كان للترغيب أهمية كبيرة في جنس الطاعات ، وعلي رأسها تحقيق كلمة التوحيد والقيام بمقتضياتها وشروطها والبعد عما ينقضها و يخدشها ، والحذر كل الحذر من الشرك بأنواعه ، فهو محبط للأعمال والعياذ بالله ، كما قال تعالى {إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بت وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَن يَشَاءُ وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْماً عَظِيماً }النساء48
ويتناول الترغيب كذلك بقية أركان الإسلام الخمسة : كالصلاة والزكاة والصوم والحج ، وأركان الإيمان والإحسان من ثم الترغيب في بقية أنواع الطاعات الأخرى ، وأشكالها ، كبر الوالدين وصلة الرحم والصدقة 

والإنفاق والإحسان إلي اليتيم والجار وذي الحاجة ، وكف الأذى عن الناس باليد واللسان والجوارح الأخرى([3]) ، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده)([4])

المبحث الثاني : بم يكون الترغيب 
الأصل في الترغيب : أن يكون في نيل رضاء الله سبحانه وتعالي في الدنيا والآخرة وكسب ثوابه في الآخرة والفوز فيها 
وقد يكون الترغيب بما يأتي :
1/بما يصيبهم في الدنيا من الخير العمين ، والهدايةة الغامرة وذلك كله للاستقامة علي أمر الله وأتباع منهجه والسير علي تعاليمه قال تعالي {مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فلتحيينه حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً ولتجزينهم أَجْرَهُم بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ }النحل97
2/بما ينالهم من النصر والفوز في الحياة الدنـيا ، والعزة والكرامة في العالمين 

3/بما يعيشون فيه من أمن ، وبما ينعمون فيه من سلام واطمئنان قال تعالى {فَلْيَعْبُدُوا رَبَّ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ }قريش3([5])

{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَيَجْعَلُ لَهُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ وُدّاً }مريم96

وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنـه قال : يعني يحبهم الله ويحببهم إلي خلقه 
4/ ومن أنفع وسائل الترغيب تنبه الفرد والأمة إلى ماضي أسلافهم الصالحين الذين رفعوا منار العلم والدين ، ونشروا لواء العدل والحرية وقهروا الظلم والبغي وأناروا العالمين وشرقوا وغربوا في أرجاء المعمورة فاتحين مكبرين هادين 
5/الترغيب في العبادة وحب الفضائل الإنسانية ، حيث إن العبادة تنهي عن الفحشاء والمنكر ، وتربي علي الأخلاق الفاضلة ، وتبعد عن وساوس الشيطان ([6])









المبحث الثالث: نماذج من الترغيب: 

حفل القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة بالعديد من المرغبات والمرهبات التي تشوق الإنسان وترغبه في الخير ، والتي تحذره وترهبه من الشر .

ومن تلك النماذج والأنواع العديدة في مجال الترغيب مكايلي :
أ-الوعد بالحياة الطيبة ، وحسن العاقبة في الدنيا والآخرة 
قال تعالي {مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فلتحيينه حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُم بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ }النحل97
ب-مغفرة الذنوب والتجاوز عن العيوب قال تعالي {قَالَتْ رُسُلُهُمْ أَفِي اللّهِ شَكٌّ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ يَدْعُوكُمْ لِيَغْفِرَ لَكُم مِّن ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُؤَخِّرَكُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُّسَـمًّى قَالُواْ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُنَا تُرِيدُونَ أَن تَصُدُّونَا عَمَّا كَانَ يَعْبُدُ آبَآؤُنَا فَأْتُونَا بِسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ }إبراهيم10
ج-الترغيب في الزيادة من الخيرات حال الاستقامة والشكر والاستغفار قال تعالي {وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ وَلَئِن كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ }إبراهيم7 وقال سبحانه : {فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً }نوح10
د- الوعد بالجنة وما فيها من نعيم مقيم قال تعالي {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ الْفِرْدَوْسِ نُزُلاً }الكهف107
هـ- الترغيب بالنصر والتمكن والرفعة والتأييد والمدافعة . قال تعالي {وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ رُسُلاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ فَجَاؤُوهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَانتَقَمْنَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا وَكَانَ حَقّاً عَلَيْنَا نَصْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ }الروم47([7])

المبحث الرابع : ضوابط الترغيب:
1/مراعاة أحوال المدعو عند ترغيبه:
واجب الداعية في تعامله أن يحدد نقطة البداية مع المدعو ولا يتخبط خبط عشواء ، روى عمر بن تغلب أن الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتي بمال أوسبي . فقسمه فأعطى رجالا وترك رجالا . فبلغه أن الذين ترك عتبوا ، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال :أما بعد فوالله إني لأعطي الرجل والذي أعطي أدع أحب من الذي أعطي ، ولكن أعطي أقواماً لما أرى في قلوبهم الجزع والهلع ، وأكلُ أقواما إلى ماجعل الله في قلوبهم من الغني والخير ، فيهم عمرو ابن تغلب ، فوالله ما أحب أن لي بكلمة رسول لله صلى الله عليه وسلم حمر النعم([8])
فيجب أن ندرك جيداً سلم الأولويات ، فالأمور الجوهرية لابد أن يكون لها سبق على التفاصيل ويجب أن يكون الهدف الأول هو الإيمان فمن خلال الإيمان وحده يمكن اتباع الطريق للحياة الإسلامية ، فيرغب بالفروض قبل غيرها من الواجبات ، ومقاصد الشريعة ومبادئها العامة يجب أن تأتي قبل الجزيئات والفرعيات .
2/ الترغيب لابد أن يكون مباح :
عندما عرضت قريش علي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعبد ألهتهم سنة ويعبدون إلهه سنة رفض ذلك فلم يتنازل صلى الله عليه وسلم عن شيء في التوحيد ([9])
وعند ذلك نزلت المفاصلة في قوله تعالى : {قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ }الكافرون1
فما طلبته قريش يتصل بصميم العقيدة لذلك لم يقبل صلى الله عليه وسلم التنازل وكذلك طلب ثقيف يصادم العقيدة الصحيحة وينقض عُرى الدين , لذلك لم يرخص لهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك . فالترغيب في دين الله لايكون بالتفريط في شيء منه أو التنازل عنه لإرضاء المدعو.
3/ الترغيب بما ثبت عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:
قال العلماء ُ سلفاً وخلفاً : لا يحل رواية الحديث الموضوع في أي باب من الأبواب إلا مقترناً ببيان أنه موضوع أو مكذوب,سواء في ذلك مايتعلق بالحلال والحرام , أو الفضائل,أو الترغيب والترهيب أو القصص والتواريخ.
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من حدث عني بحديث يرى أنه كذب , فهو أحد الكاذبين )([10]) ولا فرق في تحريم الكذب عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بين ماكان في الأحكام ومالا حكم فيه , كالترغيب والترهيب والمواعظ وغير ذلك , فكله حرام من أكبر الكبائر وأقبح القبائح بإجماع المسلمين الذين يعتد بهم في الإجماع.([11])

*الفصل الثاني : الترهيب*

المبحث الأول :تعريف الترهيب وأهميته:
يقصد بالترهيب لغة : الخوف والفزع ([12])
وأما في الاصطلاح :كل ما يخيف المدعو ويحذره من عدم الاستجابة،أو رفض الحق أو عدم الثبات عليه بعد قبوله .([13])
- أهمية الترهيب :
فإن للترهيب أهمية كبيرة كذلك ؛لأن هنالك بعضاً من الناس وأصنافاً منهم لا يجدي فيهم الترغيب والوعود الجميلة ، وإنما ينفع معهم التقريع والتعنيف وكسر حدة النفس ونتوئها وإعراضها عن الحق ، وإلزامها كلمة التقوى والمتابعة ، فكان الترهيب والتخويف مناسباً لذلك ، ومن صوره : الترهيب من ترك جنس الطاعات وعدم القيام بتحقيق أركان الإسلام والإيمان والإحسان ، أو التهاون في بقية أنواع الطاعات الأخرى والحقوق والواجبات المترتبة على المسلم ، فناسب تنبيهه إلي ما ينبغي عليه العمل بـه والتحلي بموجبه([14])
قال تعالى: {الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ الْكِتَابَ وَلَمْ يَجْعَل لَّهُ عِوَجَا }الكهف1

المبحث الثاني بم يكون الترهيب :
والأصل في الترهيب أن يكون بالخوف من غضب الله وعقابه في الدنيا والاخرة .
وقد يكون الترهيب بما يأتي :
1/ بلفته إلي الآخرة ، وإلى إيثار الدار الباقية علي الفانية حيث إن هناك نفوساً يغريها المتاع الدنيوي والشهوة عن جلائل الأعمال والأفعال 

2/يكون الترهيب بالتحذير من غضب الله ومن نقمته فيذكر الآيات الواردة في القرآن الكريمة المخوفة للمذنبين والعصاةة والفاسقين والمتجرين .كقوله تعالى {فَجَعَلْنَاهُم   سَلَفاً وَمَثَلاً لِلْآخِرِينَ }الزخرف56
نالوا غضب الله بما اقترفوا من معاصي وبما اجترؤوا علي الحرمات وبغوا علي الهدايةة فجعلهم الله سبحانه عبرة لمن يأتي بعدهم ، ومثلا للآخرين علي مر الزمان .([15])



3/ يكون بالتخويف من تغليف القلوب ، وفساد الفطرة وخوف الختم علي القلوب والخروج عن طريق المؤمنين ، وذلك في مثل قوله تعالى {كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِم مَّا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ }المطففين14

4/ يكون بالتخويف من فساد الذرية ، لأن الآثام والأعمال الفاسدة تنسحب على النفس والولد ، وعلى الحاضر والمستقبل ، فبر الوالدين يدعو إلى بر الأولاد وعقوق الوالدين يحرض على عقوق الأولاد. 
5/ يكون بالتخويف من تبدل الحال من خير إلى شر ومن نعيم إلي بؤس ، ومن رخاء إلي قحط وبلاء وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( إن الرجل يحرم الرزق بالذنب يصيبه ))رواه الحاكم بإسناد صحيح ([16])








المبحث الثالث نماذج من الترهيب: 
ومن نماذج المرهبات ما يلي :
أ*- الوعيد بالخذلان ودخول النار –والعياذ بالله – عند عدم الاستجابة لأوامر الله تعالى وتباع رسله عليهم الصلاة والسلام 
ب*- التخويف بأنواع العذاب يوم القيامة قال تعالى {إِنَّ شَجَرَةَ الزَّقُّومِ }الدخان43
ت*- التخويف بأنواع المخوفات والترهيبات في الدنيا حال عدم الاستجابة والإعراض عن منهج الله قال تعالى {وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَرْيَةٍ بَطِرَتْ مَعِيشَتَهَا فَتِلْكَ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ لَمْ تُسْكَن مِّن بَعْدِهِمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً وَكُنَّا نَحْنُ الْوَارِثِينَ }القصص58
ث*- ومن السنة :قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (( إن الدنيا حلوة خضرة ، وإن الله مستحلفكم فيها فينظر كيف تعلمون ، فاتقوا الدنيا واتقوا النساء ، فإن أول فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء ))([17])([18])


المبحث الرابع : ضوابط الترهيب:
أولاً:الاعتماد في الترهيب على ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة والإجماع :
المتدبر للقرآن يجده زاخراً بآيات الترهيب من مخاوف ووعيد ، وكذلك السنة النبوية اشتملت على كثير من ذلك ، فعلى الداعية إذا أراد أن يرهب من معصية أن يلجأ إلى بحر الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة ((فمددهما فياض بأوفى ما عرف العلم من ضروب الترهيب وفنون الوعيد وأساليب الإنذار على وجوه مختلفة واعتبارات متنوعة في العقائد والعبادات والمعاملات والأخلاق على سواء ))([19])
ثانياً : أن يكون الترهيب بالله تعالى أو بصفاته: وهذا هو الأصل في الترهيب مع عدم الغفلة عن الترهيب بعذاب الله وهذا هو نهج القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة وأفعال السلف . فقد أمر تعالى بالرهبة والخوف منه وعدم الأمن من مكره فقال تعالى {يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَوْفُواْ بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ }البقرة40([20])
وقوله: {لاَّ يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاء مِن دُوْنِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَن يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ إِلاَّ أَن تَتَّقُواْ مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللّهُ نَفْسَهُ وَإِلَى اللّهِ الْمَصِيرُ }آل عمران28
وقوله {إِنَّمَا ذَلِكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ يُخَوِّفُ أَوْلِيَاءهُ فَلاَ تَخَافُوهُمْ وَخَافُونِ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ }آل عمران175
وقوله تعالى {أَفَأَمِنُواْ مَكْرَ اللّهِ فَلاَ يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ }الأعراف99
وما جاء في السنة المطهرة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول ((إني لأخشاكم لله))([21])
ومع أن الأصل في الترهيب أن يكون بالله وبصفاته ، فإن يجوز أن يكون بما يصيب الناس من عذابه تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة في حالة الكفر بالله تعالى ، وفي حالة ضعف الإيمان ومقارفة المعاصي والغفلة من العبد على أن لا يغفل الداعي أبداً عن الترهيب بالله سبحانه اقتداء بقوله تعالى {وَلَنُسْكِنَنّ  ـكُمُ الأَرْضَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَافَ مَقَامِي وَخَافَ وَعِيدِ }إبراهيم14([22])



ثالثاً: ضرورة مراعاة معتقدات المدعوين وأحوالهم : 
فالداعية قد يجد بين يديه مدعوين مطيعين ينفذون ما يأمرهم به ، وقد يواجه أناساً جاهلين بربهم ، متمردين عليه ، نافرين من الحق ، مقبلين على الدنيا أو على الأقل لا يهتمون بما يدعوهم إليه من الخير ، ولا يحسون بحاجة إليه ، أضف إلى ذلك أن أحوال الناس وأهواءهم مختلفة متضاربة و أمراضهم متنوعة ، فهو لا ولن يوفق في ترهيبه ولا ينجح في تخويفه حتى يحيط معرفة بمن يدعوهم ليعطي كل طائفة حقها ، وينزل كل فئة منزلتها و يخاطب كل صنف حسب فهمه وإدراكه ولهذا قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ((حدثوا لناس بها يعرفون ، أتحبون أن يكذب الله ورسوله ))([23])
رابعا : ضرورة التدرج وترتيب الأولويات عند الترهيب:
فالترهيب يضع لنفسه أولويات ويراعى عند التحذير من المعاصي أن يقدم الأمر الأهم على المهم والأصل على الفرع , فهو يقدم (مور العقائد على غيرها من العبادات والأخلاق , ويقدم الفروض على المندوبات والنوافل, والمحرمات على المكروهات,والمص  لح العامة على المصالح الخاصة عند التعارض...)([24])
خامسا:مراعاة وجود بديل عن الأمر المرهب منه إذا كان أمراً غريزياً ويشترط أن يكون من المنهج الإسلامي الصحيح :
وذلك حتى لا يتهم الداعية بالمثالية البعيدة عن الواقع ، وحتى يتأكد للعامة والخاصة أن المشرع والخالق واحد ، فما أغفل المشرع حاجة من حاجيات البشر . مثال ذلك : إن رهب الداعية من كبيرة الزنا ـ والعياذ بالله ـ عليه في ذات الوقت أن يأتي بالبديل وهو النكاح للمستطيع ، أو صوم لمن لا يستطيع ، يدل على ذلك ما رواه الإمام البخاري في ((صحيحة )) عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد قال :((دخلت مع علقمة والأسود على عبد الله فقال عبد الله :كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شباباً لا نجد شيئا ،فقال لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (يا معشر الشباب ،من استطاع الباءة فليتزوج ، فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج ،ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإن له وجاء ))([25])





سادسا: مراعاة مايترتب على استخدام الترهيب:
ينبغي للداعية عندما يلجأ إلى الترهيب في الدعوة إلى الله أن يوازن بين مايحصل من مفاسد,ومايترتب على ترهيبه من مصالح ,إذ لابد أن تكون المصلحة الترهيبية راجحة على المفسدة ,لأن هذا هو الذي يحبه الله ويرضاه وبهذا بعثت الرسل وأنزلت الكتب لذا إن تأكد للداعية حدوث مفسدة أعظم من التي أراد إزالتها بسبب ترهيبه فليس له أن يرهب . قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله
(فإن الأمر والنهي متضمنا لتحصيل مصلحة ودفع مفسدة فينظر في المعارض له,فإن كان الذي يفوق من المصالح أو يحصل من المفاسد أكثر ,لم يكن مأموراً به بل يكون محرماً إذا كانت مفسدته أكثر من مصلحته ,لكن إعتبار مقادير المصالح والمفاسد هو بميزان الشريعة)([26])







الخاتمة 

الحمدالله رب العالمين والصلاة والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الإنبياء والمرسلين أما بعد:
في ختام هذا البحث الذي عرجنا فيه على أسلوب الترعيب والترهيب تعريف كلا منهما وأهميته وبماذا ستخدم وذكرنا فيه نماذج من الكتاب والسنة وبعدها ذكرنا ضوابط الترغيب والترهيب بميزان الشريعة لكي الإنسان لايحدث بدعة من أمره.
هذا ونسأل أن جعل هذا العمل خالصاً لوجه الكريم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .













المــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــراجع 



1/ القرآن الكريم . 
2/ صحيح الإمام البخاري.
3/ صحيح الإمام مسلم.
4/ معجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس.
5/ أصول الدعوة لعبدالكريم زيدان.
6/مناهل العرفان في علوم القرآن للزرقاني.
7/وسائل الدعوة د.عبدالرحيم المغذوي.
8/الدعوة إلى الله الرسالة-الوسيلة-الهدف د.توفيق الواعي.
9/الترهيب في الدعوة في القرآن والسنة أنواعه ومجالاته وتأثيره د.رقية نياز.
10/ أسلوب الترغيب في دعوة النبي صلى الله وعليه وسلم مفهومه-مجالاته-آثاره أ.سليمان الدويش.













الفهـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــارس 



النص الصفحة 

المقدمة 1 

الفصل الأول : الترغيب 2 

المبحث الأول : تعريف الترغيب وأهميته 2 

المبحث الثاني : بم يكون الترغيب 3 

المبحث الثالث: نماذج من الترغيب 4 

المبحث الرابع : ضوابط الترغيب 6 
*الفصل الثاني : الترهيب 8*

*المبحث الأول :تعريف الترهيب وأهميته 8*

*المبحث الثاني بم يكون الترهيب 9*


المبحث الثالث نماذج من الترهيب 11 

المبحث الرابع : ضوابط الترهيب 12 
*الخاتمة 17*

*المراجع 18*


الفهارس 19 


([1]) معجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس 2/415

([2]) أصول الدعوة لعبد الكريم زيدان ص 437

([3]) وسائل الدعوة د.عبدالرحيم المغذوي ص 193

([4]) صحيح مسلم باب تفاضل الإسلام وأي أموره أفضل 1/47

([5]) الدعوة إلى الله الوسيلة,الهدف,ال  رسالة,د/ توفيق الواعي 

([6])الدعوة إلى الله الوسيلة,الهدف,ال  رسالة,د/ توفيق الواعي

([7])الدعوة إلى الله الوسيلة,الهدف,ال  رسالة,د/ توفيق الواعي ص 202-205

([8]) صحيح البخاري باب الطيب للجمعة 2/336

([9]) أسلوب الترغيب في دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مفهومه-مجالاته-آثاره أ/سليمان الدويش

([10]) صحيح مسلم باب وجوب الرواية عن الثقات 1/7

([11])أسلوب الترغيب في دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مفهومه-مجالاته-آثاره أ/سليمان الدويش

([12]) معجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس 2/447 

([13]) أصول الدعوة لعبدالكريم زيدان ص 437

([14])وسائل الدعوة د.عبدالرحيم المغذوي ص194-195

([15])الدعوة إلى الله الوسيلة,الهدف,ال  رسالة,د/ توفيق الواعي ص 205-213

([16])الدعوة إلى الله الوسيلة,الهدف,ال  رسالة,د/ توفيق الواعي ص 205-213

([17]) صحيح مسلم باب أكثر أهل الجنة الفقراء 8/89

([18])وسائل الدعوة د.عبدالرحيم المغذوي ص 199-201

([19]) مناهل العرفان في علوم القرآن للزرقاني باب العامل الحادي عشر 1/214

([20]) الترهيب في الدعوة في القرآن والسنة أنواعه ومجالاته وتأثيره د/رقية بنت نصرا لله نياز 

([21]) صحيح البخاري كتاب النكاح 12/534

([22])الترهيب في الدعوة في القرآن والسنة أنواعه ومجالاته وتأثيره د/رقية بنت نصرا لله نياز

([23]) صحيح البخاري باب من خص بالعلم قوما دون قوم كراهية أن لا يفهموا 1/132

([24])كتاب الترهيب في الدعوة في القرآن والسنة أنواعه ومجالاته وتأثيره د/رقية بنت نصرا لله نياز ص 61 أنظر مدخل إلى علم الدعوة ص247

([25]) صحيح البخاري باب من لم بستطع الباء فليصم 12/539

([26])الترهيب في الدعوة في القرآن والسنة أنواعه ومجالاته وتأثيره د/رقية بنت نصرا لله نياز أنظر كتاب الحسبة لابن تيمية ص76

----------


## نومس القصيمي

بحث طيب وأسأل الله أن توفق لنشره في رساله طيبه

ولي سؤال

هل أنت أخ للشيخ عبدالله بن زعل العنزي صاحب الدليل على منهج السالكين

----------


## امام مسجد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سليمان العنزي

أشكركم على المرور الطيب
لا يالغالي لست بأخ له وجزيت الجنة

----------


## سليمان العنزي

أشكرك على المرور ياأمام المسجد جعلك الله إمام الحرمين

----------


## عبدالله بن علي المبارك

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------

